# ATI mobility Frie GL T 2problems on IBM Thinkpad T41p

## yye00

Greetings!

I am pretty sure you get lots of n00b questions, and well, I have one. 

My situation is as follows: I am running a 2 .6. 3kernel (XFree4 86.3) gentoo linux on an IBM thinkpad T41p with a Fire GL T 128 2MB video card. I emerged the ati-3. 7drivers, and updated opengl to ati. glxgears and fgl_glxgears scores are 2100 and 330 respectively. I use kernel ati agp support, and in xfree86config I have agpgart set to no. I also have mtrr set to yes (mtrr is built into the kernel). 

Things start to fall apart when I try to run most opengl applications. Tuxracer for example starts, sometimes I get as far as the second menu before the screen locks up, displays rubbish and stops responding. The keyboard is naturally unresponsive but I can hear the tuxracer music still playing so I figure this is an xfree 86crash. I figured it could be the mtrr and found a fix for it by retsamedoc. I tried the fix, it seems to have done what it was supposed to do, but did not affect the system crash. Looking at my dmesg, I found some peculiar stuff.  Here is the FireGL part. Did anyone run into anything like this?

dmesg == 

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0. 99(c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory:816 M

agpgart: Detected an Intel855 PM Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

agpgart: Detected Intel i855PM chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is256 M @0 xd0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   =0 x1f 000217(hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv 2devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv2

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand =0 x1f 000314(selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP =252440576 

[fglrx] max   AGP =252440576 

[fglrx] free  LFB =114278400 

[fglrx] max   LFB =114278400 

[fglrx] free  Inv =0 

[fglrx] max   Inv =0 

[fglrx] total Inv =0 

[fglrx] total TIM =0 

[fglrx] total FB  =0 

[fglrx] total AGP =65536 

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set2 , code0 x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree 86bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set2 , code0 x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree 86bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

----------

## Wedge_

 *yye00 wrote:*   

> I use kernel ati agp support

 

Are you sure? These two lines 

```
Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0. 99(c) Jeff Hartmann 
```

indicate that the driver is using its own AGP support. The usual agpgart messages from a 2.6 kernel should look more like this: 

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000
```

so the version number and author name are different. Check that the XF86Config you've been making changes to is actually the one that X is loading. If you do 

```
grep Using /var/log/XFree86.0.log
```

the first line should tell you which file it is. If you can adjust the AGP rate in your BIOS, try setting it to 1x. Also try a previous driver version, like 3.2.8.

----------

## yye00

This is the output of 

 grep Using /var/log/XFree86.0.log

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

Yes XF86Config-4 is the file I modified. I am trying the old drivers now.

----------

## yye00

My BIOS does not allow me to set up the speed. However I think I have spotted something. My ATI is PCI. That fact is reflected in the BIOS. Should I remove AGP support from the kernel? Should I keep it? Please advise.

The 3.2.8 drivers do not work for my card. X does not detect my card if I revert to it.

----------

## yye00

here is the output of lspci, thought it might help.

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

----------

## yye00

Alright, fixed the agpgart in the x configuration. Now I am using the intel agp support for my card built into the kernel. dmesg output is as follows:

XSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3ff6c263

ACPI: FADT (v003 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x3ff6c300

ACPI: SSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3ff6c4b4

ACPI: ECDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x3ff77e26

ACPI: TCPA (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x3ff77e78

ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3ff77fd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00002110 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1694.821 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 903248k/917504k available (2711k kernel code, 13512k reserved, 1030k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3350.52 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz stepping 05

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2926.95 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1694.0237 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 99.0661 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

Brought up 0 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8d6, last bus=8

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Found ECDT

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.USB7._INI] (Node c19dc560), AE_AML_REGION_LIMIT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 2 :Cool: 

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (53 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.30.1-k1

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HTS726060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R9012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 110335346 sectors (56491 MB)

        native  capacity is 117210240 sectors (60011 MB)

hda: 110335346 sectors (56491 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.00 loaded.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem f8880000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 44

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

 -> pass-through port

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on synaptics-pt/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xf20d)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49400 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xc0000c00, irq 11

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 1050800k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.7.0 [Dec 18 2003] on minor 0

e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0145d09>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x79/0x7b

 [<f898b2c9>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x18/0x33 [fglrx]

 [<f898e7e3>] firegl_setup_dev+0x136/0x1d2 [fglrx]

 [<f898dc52>] firegl_open+0xe3/0x21e [fglrx]

 [<c0165505>] exact_lock+0xf/0x1e

 [<f898b0e1>] firegl_stub_open+0x93/0xb7 [fglrx]

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<c01c55ce>] devfs_open+0x123/0x12a

 [<c015ab1f>] dentry_open+0x109/0x163

 [<c015aa14>] filp_open+0x62/0x64

 [<c015ae9d>] sys_open+0x5b/0x8b

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 252440576

[fglrx] max   AGP = 252440576

[fglrx] free  LFB = 114278400

[fglrx] max   LFB = 114278400

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0120520>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0165290>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x240

 [<f898b666>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f899a354>] drm_find_file+0x30/0x6e [fglrx]

 [<f899a653>] drm_getmagic+0xb9/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f899a59a>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x14b [fglrx]

 [<f898e05f>] firegl_ioctl+0x167/0x1a2 [fglrx]

 [<c016eb2d>] sys_ioctl+0x119/0x2b8

 [<c0109477>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Any ideas? Anyone?

----------

## Wedge_

I'm not sure what else you could do...in your XF86Config, try setting "UseFastTLS" to "2", that can sometimes help with various problems. I can't suggest much else at the moment, but I'll post anything I think of back here.

----------

## yye00

Thanks alot. Do you think updating Xfree would help?

----------

## Wedge_

It's worth trying. Which version are you using?

----------

## yye00

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

----------

## Wedge_

Emerge 4.3.99 then and see if it makes any difference. I would suggest you try the new 3.7.1 driver as well, but it seems to be exactly the same as 3.7.0 with some new problems so there's not much point  :Sad: 

----------

## yye00

Did anyone report anything like this? I could not find anything like this even on google. Any suggestions, should I submit a  bug report to XFree86? What about DRM should I try and emerge it?

----------

## Wedge_

I don't think I remember anyone with the same hardware and problems as you, but try searching the forums as well, just in case. I would doubt its an XFree bug, and reporting it to them probably wouldn't result in anything happening. As for DRM, I'm not sure if your card is supported. If it is, you'd need to use the "radeon" driver, and since you're running 2.6, you don't need to emerge it, just enable it in the kernel (under Device Drivers -> Character Devices, enable "Direct Rendering Manager" and "ATI Radeon support" underneath that). Compile the ATI option as a module, otherwise the fglrx driver won't work (and always make sure the radeon module isn't loaded along with the fglrx module).

----------

## yye00

I cannot seem to be able to find the 3.7.1 driver. Xfree86-4.3.99 emerges but gives a duplicate symbol error in libbitmap. Could not get it to startx. I even tried reverting opengl-update xfree and trying to use the xfree opengl. No luck so far. The weird thing is ut2004 runs so fast and so smooth it is unbelievable. Could it be something in the packages? I will try to look into that sometime soon.

----------

## yye00

Alright

now I am just guessing at this stage. 3d only works selectively and it is driving me slowly up the wall.

My last attempt was to compile agpgart and intel_agp as modules, add them to autoload kernel-2.6 and see what happens. Everything seems to work out fine. However, here is where I think something is amiss. check out the line in dmesg that says:

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

This is before mtrr is checked. So I am guessing this might be it. I will not load fglrx, agpgart or intel_agp, run the mtrr script to check for memory then fire up the agp modules and fglrx. See what happens. Wish me luck.

----------

## Wedge_

I don't know if that actually indicates anything is wrong. From what I remember it usually gives a pretty big number in that message.

----------

## yye00

After writing an init.d script for mtrr-fix and running even before the agpgart, intel_agp and fglrx modules are loaded, the value of agp memory did not even change. Upgrade to xfree 4.3.99 failed, and I cannot find 3.7.1 ati driver. I am all out of options here right? I read somwehere about setting "+set r_ext_compiled_vertex_array 0". I tried it I do not think it made a difference. Here is the link:

http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/et/#FireGL

Just for reference do I just ./tuxracer +set rx-ext..... does that work or should I do something different?

Well I guess ut2004 will just have to do.

----------

## Wedge_

As far as I know, you can only do the "+set r_ext_compiled_vertex_array 0" on games which use the Q3 engine, like Return to Castle Wolfenstein or Enemy Territory. I don't think you can disable it that way in other games such as Tuxracer. The only other thing I can suggest is to try a few different kernels (eg vanilla 2.6.3).

----------

## yye00

I will try to do that later this evening. See how it goes.

Thanks

----------

## LostControl

 *yye00 wrote:*   

> ... Xfree86-4.3.99 emerges but gives a duplicate symbol error in libbitmap. Could not get it to startx. ...

 

I get the same result  :Sad:  Has someone a fix for this problem ?

----------

## yye00

upgraded kernel, no luck

I have contaced ATI, they reported the same problem with the thinkpad t41p ATI firegl t2 mobility. The said they will give it some thought. I hope they fix it soon. Anyways, thank you Wedge_ for all your help. You really are a hero around these parts!

----------

## Wedge_

 *yye00 wrote:*   

> upgraded kernel, no luck
> 
> I have contaced ATI, they reported the same problem with the thinkpad t41p ATI firegl t2 mobility. The said they will give it some thought. I hope they fix it soon.

 

At least you got a response out of ATI, which is promising. If it's a widespread problem with your hardware, hopefully it'll get fixed soon.

----------

## yye00

I certainly hope so. I am working on some visualization stuff and some things are working, others are not. Thanks for all your help Wedge_.

----------

## yye00

upgraded to 3.7.6 and everything works fine. Thanks go to all the good people in the gentoo forums.

----------

